# Paph. Berenice ' Silver Creek' AM/AOS 81 pts



## brianlang (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.silvercreekorchids.com/20160710_095252.jpg
http://www.silvercreekorchids.com/20160710_095208.jpg 
Awarded July 9 , 2016 at the Chicago Judging center


----------



## phraggy (Aug 15, 2016)

Fantastic --well done.

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2016)

congratulations


----------



## troy (Aug 18, 2016)

Very nice!! The picture is very blurry


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 18, 2016)

What a lovely Bernice!


----------

